# Inhalt eines iframe ändern



## ahofmann (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem iframe. Nach Auswahl in einem Select soll ein Wert in einem iframe geändert werden:

with (document.fenster) {
	document.getElementById("aktuellerPfad").value = worte[3];
}
"fenster" ist die id des iframe, "aktuellerPfad" ein input-Feld. Geht auch alles wunderbar, solange ich mit IE arbeite, die Anwendung unter Firefox (0.8 bzw. 0.9) ignoriert den Befehl, es kommt aber kein Fehler.

Was ist zu tun ?


----------



## Fabian H (18. Juni 2004)

Das hier wirst du finden, wenn du googlest (gegooglet hättest):
http://www.quirksmode.org/js/iframe.html

Also versuch's mal mit:

```
window.frames['iframename'].document.getElementById('pfad').value = worte[3];
```


----------



## ahofmann (18. Juni 2004)

Sieht gut aus, löst aber das Problem nicht. Firefox ignoriert auch diesen Befehl. Der Befehl ist letztendlich der gleiche, nur die Herangehensweise erfolgt über andere Objekte.


----------



## Fabian H (18. Juni 2004)

Also das funktioniert bei mir (firefox 0.9RC):

```
/* foo.html */
<a href="" onclick="window.frames['Foo'].document.getElementById('lala').value = 'lala'; return false;">Test</a>
<br />
<br />
<iframe src="bar.html" name="Foo"></iframe>

/* bar.html */
<input type="text" id="lala" />
```


----------



## ahofmann (18. Juni 2004)

Tja, 
wer lesen kann, ist halt eindeutig im Vorteil ! Die Lösung steht im Beitrag "IE und getElementById Problem". Und es lag wieder mal am sch... IE. Ich habe den Wert in zwei Felder geschrieben, ein text- und hidden-Feld. Das hidden-Feld hatte id und name gesetzt, das text-Feld nur name. Firefox hat also richtig gearbeitet.

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Fabian H (18. Juni 2004)

> wer lesen kann, ist halt eindeutig im Vorteil !


Süß 

*amused*

closed


----------

